# Taming a grieving bird



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

I had two male budgies and one unfortunately and suddenly passed away the other day. The other male has gotten quiet but seems alright based on his eating habits. He's not hand trained and the death of the other made me realize that I wanted to bond with him more.

I'm planning to get him a new friend in a week to a month from now but I'm wondering if it would be too stressful for him if I suddenly try to tame him now? He's one of my first birds so I don't know much. Also not sure if this should go here but when I get him a new friend does it matter if they're the same color as the one that passed away? I'm paranoid lol


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I think that you can start taming/bonding whenever. It works better when they are younger, but you should give it a try.
See how that goes before thinking about adding another.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When you decide to get another bird it would be best to get another male, color will not matter. You will need to observe quarantine rules when you get the new bird so you will need a second cage, the new bird should be housed separately for at least 30 days, and this means in a different room than your current bird. This is done so as to make sure there is no illness that the new bird might have that could be passed to your other bird. Birds are masters at hiding illness so just looking at a bird and assuming it is healthy is not a proper thing to do. How long have you had your current bird?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*I'm sorry for the loss of your budgie.
What is the current budgie's name?
Cody has given you good advice and asked an excellent question -- how old is the current budgie and how long have you had him?

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*

*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee and Cody have given great advice and I agree completely. I’m so sorry to hear of the loss of your budgie  

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

Cody said:


> When you decide to get another bird it would be best to get another male, color will not matter. You will need to observe quarantine rules when you get the new bird so you will need a second cage, the new bird should be housed separately for at least 30 days, and this means in a different room than your current bird. This is done so as to make sure there is no illness that the new bird might have that could be passed to your other bird. Birds are masters at hiding illness so just looking at a bird and assuming it is healthy is not a proper thing to do. How long have you had your current bird?


I got my current bird, Bowie, sometime in August of last year but I'm not sure how old he is.


----------

